# Umsteigerfragen von Ubuntu zu gentoo

## ModellbahnerTT

Hallo Community,

Ich will von Ubuntu auf Gentoo umsteigen und habe da noch ein paaar Fragen. Ich bin Neuling in Sachen Linux und wäre deshalb froh wenn ihr es mir so leicht wie möglich erklärt.  :Wink:  Wenn es Sachen geben sollte die ich noch lesen sollte dann bitte schreiben. DasHandbuch habe ich schon gelesen.

1.) Wie kann ich genkernel sagen das er diese Option mitnimmt: Ethernet controller: National Semiconductor Corporation DP83815 (MacPhyter) Ethernet Controller

2.) Welche Grapfische Oberfläche ist am sparsamsten? XFCE/Gnome/KDE

3.) Ist es ratsam zum Anfang gleich mit gleich die ganze Grafische Oberfläche zu installieren oder sollte man gleich nur die Pakete die man braucht emergen?

4.) Welche CFlags sollte man verwenden? z.B.O3 oder O2

5.) Wo kann ich sehen welche CFlags es gibt?

6.) Gibt es auch ein CFlags für die deutschen Pakete?

7.) Gibt es eine Seite wo ich sehen kann welche Hardware welche Option ich dafür im Kernel brauche?

8.) Mit welche Befehl kann ich sehen ob es bei denen von mir installierten Anwendungen neue Versionen gibt?

9.) Gibt es Dinge die nur root machen kann oder kann man alles auch mit su machen?

ModellbahnerTT

PS: Wenn meine Posting im falschen Bereich sein sollte dann bitte verschieben.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Der Umstieg von Ubuntu zu Gentoo ist ein "großer Schritt".

1. Kann man auswählen bei der Einrichtung des Netzwerks

2. Aufsteigend in Sachen Geschwindigkeit Gnome, KDE, XFCE

3. Man installiert nur die Programme, die man braucht. Ich habe die Minimal Install CD verwendet und ein lauffähiges Basissystem installiert. Danach dann X11, KDE (mit QT) and den Rest.

4. -O2

5. Siehe Dokumentation von GCC: http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc-4.1.1/gcc/

6. Warum?

7. Es gibt eine Hilfe im Kernel.

8. emerge --sync und dann emerge -av deep world

9. Am Besten: als normaler Benutzer einloggen und bei Bedarf mit su (auf der Konsole) nach root wechseln.

----------

## tost

1.) Von Genkernel habe ich nicht viel Ahnung, da ich es noch nie genutzt habe.

Doch warum versuchst du es nicht selber mit dem Kernel backen ?

Eine Sicherung hast du ja noch..

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Kernel_manuell_kompilieren

2.) XFCE - Gnome - KDE

3.) Soviel wie nötig, so wenig wie möglich.

Und immer brav auf die USE-Flags achten, nicht das du ganz viel Zeug installierst, welches du nie brauchst.

4.) http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags

Alles andere wäre für den Anfang übertrieben.

5.) Auf den Seiten von GCC, aber die obigen reichen und sind stabil.

Für den Einsteig würde ich nie etwas anderes raten.

6.) CFLAGS beziehen sich auf alle Pakete.

Meinst du vielleicht deutsche Lokalisierung ?

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Deutsche_Lokalisierung

Ist aber von den CFLAGS total unabhängig.

7.) -

8.) emerge --sync (zum aktualisieren des Portage-Baums)

```
emerge -uDav world
```

-u = update

-D = deep (Abhängigkeiten)

-a = ask

-v = verbose

world = alle installierten Pakete

Mehr dazu im Handbuch:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part2_chap1

Dann siehst du eine Liste der zu aktualisierenden Pakete auf deinem System

9.) Wenn du als user in der Gruppe wheel bist kannst du mit su zum root (Administrator) werden und hast dann auch alle Berechtigungen.

Meinst du vielleicht sudo, damit lässt sich ein Befehl mit root-Rechten ausführen.

----------

## ModellbahnerTT

Danke für eure Antworten.

@Keruskerfuerst Das der Umstieg ein grosser Schritt ist ist mir bekannt und bewusst.

@tost Das backen des Kernels habe ich schon mal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht werde es aber mal nach deiner Anleitung versuchen. Das mit der Lokalisierung auf deutsche habe ich gemeint und hatte gedacht das es dafür CFlags gibt, da es diese nicht gibt werde ich es nach deimen Link machen.

ModellbahnerTT

----------

## tost

 *Quote:*   

> @tost Das backen des Kernels habe ich schon mal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht werde es aber mal nach deiner Anleitung versuchen.

 

So schwierig ist es nicht.

lspci -v gibt dir schon viele wichtige Infos !

(aus dem Paket pciutils)

Dann wählst du erstmal alles mit [x] aus und baust erstmal keine Module ein.

Und wenn der Kernel nicht startet Suchfunktion nutzen oder .config verlinken, dann kann jmd. drüberschauen.

Wenn dein System dann startet hast du es ja schon fast geschafft !

----------

## schachti

 *ModellbahnerTT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2.) Welche Grapfische Oberfläche ist am sparsamsten? XFCE/Gnome/KDE
> 
> 

 

XFCE ist mit großem Abstand am genügsamsten, was den Bedarf an Prozessorleistung und vor allem Arbeitsspeicher angeht. KDE und gnome sind so ziemlich gleichauf, hängt auch von der konkreten Konfiguration ab.

 *ModellbahnerTT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3.) Ist es ratsam zum Anfang gleich mit gleich die ganze Grafische Oberfläche zu installieren oder sollte man gleich nur die Pakete die man braucht emergen?
> 
> 

 

Das kommt drauf an... Der Nachteil gegenüber eine Binärdistribution ist halt, daß es bei größeren Paketen schonmal ein paar Stunden dauern kann, sie zu installieren. Wenn Du also manchmal auf die Schnelle dringend ein bestimmtes Programm brauchst, würde ich Dir dazu raten, die gängigen Pakete gleich zu installieren (zum Beispiel ein komplettes KDE). Wenn Du bei Bedarf auch mal ein paar Minuten bis hin zu einigen Stunden warten kannst ist es sinnvoller, nur das zu installieren, was Du auch brauchst.

 *ModellbahnerTT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4.) Welche CFlags sollte man verwenden? z.B.O3 oder O2
> 
> 5.) Wo kann ich sehen welche CFlags es gibt?
> ...

 

Wer was anderes nimmt als in http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags angegeben, sollte genau wissen, warum er es tut und vor allem was er tut, und sich nicht wundern, wenn später was schiefgeht... Wenn Du Dir dessen bewusst bist: man gcc.

----------

## ModellbahnerTT

@schachti Zeit habe ich genug wenn es den einmal läuft. Da mein System nicht mehr das neuste ist habe ich damit auch kein Problem mit.

ModellbahnerTT

----------

## Carlo

 *ModellbahnerTT wrote:*   

> 2.) Welche Grapfische Oberfläche ist am sparsamsten? XFCE/Gnome/KDE

 

Das hängt davon ab, wie du sparsam definierst und welche Anwedungen du verwenden willst. Dieser Vergleich (im Text evtl. etwas zugunsten KDEs gefärbt) sollte einen ungefähren Eindruck vermitteln.

 *ModellbahnerTT wrote:*   

> 9.) Gibt es Dinge die nur root machen kann oder kann man alles auch mit su machen?

 

Das sudo Konzept a la Gnome verfolgt Gentoo nicht.

----------

## Thargor

Wobei es zum sudo-Konzept eine (imho) gute Alternative gibt:

```
su -c "<command>"
```

Da muss man zwar immer das root-Passwort eingeben, aber sonst hat es den gleichen Effekt.

Außerdem hat man da den Vorteil, dass man dieses "User dürfen nix Sicherheits Ding" hat weil nicht jeder User mit seinem Password alles darf, sondern man ein extra Passwort braucht. Mal abgesehen davon, dass man nicht andauernd sudo <bla> eingeben muss, sondern sich bei größeren administrativen aktionen auch normal als root anmelden kann.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Thargon lies dir doch mal die sudo doku durch bevor du hier was postest  :Wink: . Man darf mit sudo nicht alles, sondern nur das was man in /etc/sudoers erlaubt hat. Und das kann man sehr fein abstimmen.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Ausserdem muss man bei sudo das Passwort von root nicht wissen! Somit kann man User gewisse Dinge mit root Rechten ausführen lassen, aber ohne ihnen zuviel MACHT in die Hand zu drücken.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## ModellbahnerTT

Danke für die Antworten. Ich finde es mit getrennten Benutzer die root Rechte haben besser gelöst als mit sudo weil man mit sudo andauernd das Passwort eingeben muss und als root nicht. 

@carlo Der Vergleich hat mich bestärkt dann doch XFCE zu nehmen. Man kann ja sicherlich auch mehr als nur eine grafische Oberfläche verwenden und somit ist ja auch noch ein Wechsel möglich oder sehe ich da was falsch?

ModellbahnerTT

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *ModellbahnerTT wrote:*   

> [...]weil man mit sudo andauernd das Passwort eingeben muss und als root nicht.

 

Stimmt doch gar nicht. Schliesslich gibt es eine Option (NOPASSWORD??) die besagt, dass der entsprechende User kein Passwort eingeben muss.

(Okay, einmalig muss er das machen aber solange die Session offen bleibt dann nicht mehr... "glaube ich mich zumindest zu erinnern")

----------

## ModellbahnerTT

@STiGMaTa_ch Da habe ich dann wohl etwas nicht / nicht richtig gelesen denn das war mir bisher unbekannt das es diese Option gibt. Mein Erinnerung sagte mir das das Passwort maximal 10 Minuten erhalten bleibt und man es dannach neu eingeben muss.

ModellbahnerTT

----------

## Thargor

Kann schon sein, dass mein Text oben nicht richtig war, also hier ein paar Klarstellungen:

@schmutzfinger: Das war als Vergleich zu Ubuntu gemeint und da war es zumindest als ich es das letzte mal getestet hab noch so, dass die User alles durften. (Außerdem heiß ich Thargor  :Wink:  )

@STiGMaTa_ch: Ja, es geht auch ohne Passwort, aber dann hast du ein böööses Sicherheitsloch, da der "potentiellen imaginären pösen Angreifer" nichtmal ein Passwort braucht, solange eine session mit einem User offen ist. (Außerdem muss man immernoch jedesmal sudo eingeben  :Razz:  )

Und dass man das root-Passwort nicht braucht ist meiner Meinung nach kein Feature, sonder auch wieder gefährlich, da das eine Hürde mehr für den genannten "potentiellen imaginären pösen Angreifer" wäre.

So far

Benedikt

----------

## schmutzfinger

Man kann dem Nutzer auch alles erlauben ohne ihm das root passwort zu geben. 

```
sudo su -
```

 Ob das sinnvoll ist muss jeder selber wissen.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Thargor wrote:*   

> Und dass man das root-Passwort nicht braucht ist meiner Meinung nach kein Feature, sonder auch wieder gefährlich, da das eine Hürde mehr für den genannten "potentiellen imaginären pösen Angreifer" wäre.

 

Sehe ich nicht so.

1.) Hat sich der böse Angreifer in das Konto gehackt, hat er auch das Passwort. Somit hat er keine Hürde mehr welche überwunden werden muss.

2.) Der gute Admin hat dir mit sudo nicht die Rechte gegeben alles was root darf tun zu dürfen sondern nur ausgewählte Befehle. Und ob das dem Hacker was nützt ist die zweite Frage. Zumal ich extrem fein definieren kann was der User darf und was nicht. Also z.B. foo -a -b aber nicht foo -a oder foo -b und dergleichen!

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## tost

Um mal ein wenig wieder zur eigtl. Fragestellung des Autors zurück zukommen und nicht über diverse Themen zu diskutieren, die den Autor (noch) nicht wirklich betreffen (auch

 *Quote:*   

> @carlo Der Vergleich hat mich bestärkt dann doch XFCE zu nehmen. Man kann ja sicherlich auch mehr als nur eine grafische Oberfläche verwenden und somit ist ja auch noch ein Wechsel möglich oder sehe ich da was falsch? 

 

Bin zwar nicht carlo aber du kannst natürlich mehrere Oberflächen parallel installieren.

Beim Starten kannst du dich dann zwischen Gnome,KDE,XFCE... entscheiden.

Wenn du natürlich alle mal "antestest" kannst du dir selber von allen ein Bild machen und weißt welche dir am meisten gefällt.

Nachteil ist eben, dass du dann viele Pakete installiert hast und das bei einem langsameren System eine längere Zeit benötigt.

Grüße

----------

## ModellbahnerTT

@tost Das ist gut dann werde ich falls mir XFCE nicht gefällt einfach auf Gnome umsteigen.

Ich glaube nach dem Studium mehrere anderer Post hier im Forum das meine Hardware doch gar nicht mal so schlecht ist.

CPU: 3500+ AMD

MB: Nforce 4 Abit AN8

RAM: 1024 MB

GK: 6600 GT Nvidia

----------

## xraver

 *ModellbahnerTT wrote:*   

> @tost Das ist gut dann werde ich falls mir XFCE nicht gefällt einfach auf Gnome umsteigen.
> 
> 

 

besorge dir doch einfach eine Live-CD und schau dir die verschiedenen Desktops an. Vileicht gefällt dir ja KDE  :Wink: .

----------

## ModellbahnerTT

@xraver Ausser XFCE hatte ich schon mal SUSE 10.0 mit KDE und Ubuntu mit Gnome installiert. KDE hat mir gar nicht so sehr zugesagt da es mir viel zu bunt und verspielt ist.

ModellbahnerTT

----------

## xraver

 *ModellbahnerTT wrote:*   

> ...KDE hat mir gar nicht so sehr zugesagt da es mir viel zu bunt und verspielt ist.
> 
> ModellbahnerTT

 

War wohl ne "bunte" Suse Version  :Wink: .

KDE ist genauso wenig "bunt und verspielt" wie Gnome und XFCE. Alles eine Frage der Einstellung. Unter Gentoo wird KDE mit den Default-Werten des KDE-Projekts laufen.

Ich bevorzuge KDE, weill ich da jeden Kram an meine Bedürfnissen anpassen kann. (aber das wird mit den anderen Desktops auch möglich sein)

...aber Versuch macht klug  :Wink: .

----------

## nikaya

 *ModellbahnerTT wrote:*   

>  Das mit der Lokalisierung auf deutsche habe ich gemeint und hatte gedacht das es dafür CFlags gibt, da es diese nicht gibt werde ich es nach deimen Link machen.
> 
> 

 

CFlags != USE-Flags.

Da solltest Du nichts durcheinander bringen.

Hier nochmal eine Erläuterung:

Compiler Optionen

USE_Flags

----------

## ModellbahnerTT

@Doe John Danke für die Links dadurch ist mir diese Sache klar geworden. Bisher hätte ich durchaus gedacht das CFlags == USE-Flags. Durch diese Klarstellung ist mir nun der Unterschied bewusst geworden.

ModellbahnerTT

----------

## nikaya

 *ModellbahnerTT wrote:*   

> @Doe John Danke für die Links dadurch ist mir diese Sache klar geworden. Bisher hätte ich durchaus gedacht das CFlags == USE-Flags. Durch diese Klarstellung ist mir nun der Unterschied bewusst geworden.
> 
> 

 

Keine Ursache.  :Wink: 

Falls Du es noch nicht kennst,hier sind alle Dokus:

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/list (Deutsch)

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/list.xml (Englisch,meistens etwas aktueller)

Kenntnis des Handbuches ist natürlich Pflicht.

Ansonsten ist die Doku so gut,ein "das konnte ich nicht wissen" gibt es fast nicht.

----------

